# Hardwareunabhängiges Image erstellen, welches Tool?



## Fuchsei (3. September 2013)

Halllo User, 

würde gerne ein Image eines Lenovo T500 Notebooks mit W7 (64-bit) erstellen. Das ganze sollte dann auf einem Dell Notebook funktionieren. Die Treiber wären kein Problem. Die könnte ich ja nachinstallieren. Funktioniert das so überhaupt? Welches Tool wäre zu empfehlen, wenn ja?

Viele Grüße
Fuchsei


----------



## sheel (3. September 2013)

Hi

was bedeutet Image genau?
Angepasste Installationsdateien?
Komplette Festplatten dd´et?
...

Treiber können ganz schnell zum Problem werden, wenn sie das Starten verhindern.


----------



## Fuchsei (3. September 2013)

Ja das wäre letztendlich ein Art Systemabbild. Sozusagen mit allen Programmen drauf usw. Ich glaube fast das diese Vorstellung zu utopisch ist...


----------



## Bratkartoffel (3. September 2013)

Hi,

meiner Erfahrung nach ist sowas nicht einfach umzusetzen. Windows schreibt an allen Ecken und Enden Hardware-spezifische Infos zusammen, die auch für das Booten relevant sind. Probiers mal selber aus, bau die Festplatte von den einen in den anderen Laptop rein.
Ich trau mich fast zu wetten, dass ein Bootvorgang mit einem Bluescreen abgebrochen wird.

Mal davon abgesehen ist das glaub ich von der Windows Lizenz her nicht erlaubt, die selbe Kopie / den selben Schlüssel auf mehreren Rechnern parallel zu haben.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## sheel (3. September 2013)

Ack.

Es ist schon möglich, die nötigsten Sachen mithilfe eines Drittrechners an die neue HW anzupasen
und sogar den Lizenzkey anzupassen, falls es mit dem vorher eingegebenen nicht erlaubt ist
Allerdings ist beides etwas sehr problemanfällig.
Wenn man die Möglichkeit dazu hat ist es einfacher und auch schneller, einfach neu zu installieren.

Um Programme etc. im Voraus einzubinden gibts auch zB.sowas:
http://www.rt7lite.com/downloads.html


----------



## Fuchsei (6. September 2013)

Ok, danke. Hast mir weitergeholfen.


----------



## kalterjava (10. November 2013)

Hallo Fuchsei,

ich habe es leider selbst noch nicht getestet, aber Für Acronis True Image gibt es ein sog. Plus Pack, durch das ein Wiederherstellen eines Images geräteunabhängig sein soll.
Ob es klappt, kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Hier ist jedenfalls etwas erklärt:
http://kb.acronis.com/de/content/40694


----------

